# Alchemie über 400 skillen, wie?



## raspon (10. März 2010)

Sers!

Hab nun meinen DK auf 68 gelevelt um ihn als Alchitwinkschlamp.. zu nutzen. Bin jetzt am Alchi skill 400 angekommen und hab nur noch graue Rezepte. Da ich mit dem DK kaum spiele hat er keinen Ruf bei irgendwelchen Fraktionen, die vll. irgendwelche Rezepte haben. Wie kann ich nun über 400 skillen ohne Ruf farmen zu müssen? Wo kann ich die Forschunf Nordends lernen?? Btw hab als Spezialisierung Elixiere gewählt.


Danke für konkrete Vorschläge...


----------



## Spongybob (10. März 2010)

Du solltest vielleicht einfach mal nach Dalaran zum Alchilehrer gehen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mondenkynd (28. März 2010)

raspon schrieb:


> Sers!
> 
> Hab nun meinen DK auf 68 gelevelt um ihn als Alchitwinkschlamp.. zu nutzen. Bin jetzt am Alchi skill 400 angekommen und hab nur noch graue Rezepte. Da ich mit dem DK kaum spiele hat er keinen Ruf bei irgendwelchen Fraktionen, die vll. irgendwelche Rezepte haben. Wie kann ich nun über 400 skillen ohne Ruf farmen zu müssen? Wo kann ich die Forschunf Nordends lernen?? Btw hab als Spezialisierung Elixiere gewählt.
> 
> ...



Ab Skill 350 kann man in Nordend lernen und herstellen.


----------



## LordSubwoof (7. April 2010)

ja geb dir n tip. solltest du haufen saronit haben (vlt anderer bergbau char oder so) schick deinem alchi und mach trans. Titan. Damit hab ich mal kurz von 395 auf 420 oder 425 gemacht.


----------



## Moronic (26. Juni 2010)

Titan transen bis die Fähigkeit grau wird (440 glaub). Erster Nebeneffekt, man hat die Chance andere Transrezepte zu erlernen was bei ausreichender Saronitmenge bedeutet das man alle lernt. Zweiter Nebeneffekt wäre der Reingewinn durchs Verkaufen des Titans. Vorallem rentabel wenn man das Saronit selbst farmt oder es günstig im AH erwirbt.


----------

